# Choosing a Cheap Regulator



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello everybody,
I am looking for a reliable, effective and cheap CO2 regulator. I have absolutely no experience with pressurized CO2, and would like to know if anyone knows of a cheap CO2 regulator that I can get somewhere (emphasis on cheap here). What is the best regulator in your opinion? Also, information other essential pressurized CO2 equipment and where to purchase it would be great.
Thanks, Peter


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

This us where I got bothnthe regulator & cannister

http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/tanks/co2.shtml

I was very happy with pricing & service
HTH


----------



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

I would recommend buying a Milwaukee Regulator on Ebay. Mine has lasted me for over a year and a half now. No problem at all.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Some of us are purchasing regulators, solenoids, metering valves, bubble counters, assembly parts, etc from different places and building our own. Many times you can build one from $50 to $100 if you get lucky and find some cheap parts. In most cases you pick up some high quality regulator parts. I've purchased a new two stage chrome plated Matheson CO2 regulator for $11.52. It retails for a few hundred dollars. I've picked up a Swagelok metering valve for 99¢ that retails for $158. You can get solenoids and bubble counters for $13 or so. None of the prices above include shipping costs. This has to be factored in as well.

A foolproof beginner regulator is the Azoo regulator with a needle/metering valve upgrade. It has a preset working pressure which keeps you from blowing the low pressure gauge. When you remove it to exchange CO2 cylinders, you can leave your needle/metering valve alone. You don't have to lower the working pressure to 0 psi. The only bad part is its needle valve. If you replace it, you will have a basically foolproof regulator. Ideal, Swagelok, Nupro, ******, Parker, Fabco and others have good quality needle/metering valves.

Many people don't like a regulator that doesn't have adjustable working pressure, but for someone new it is one less thing to worry about. It really can be adjusted, but Azoo doesn't recommend it. The Azoo regulator doesn't come with a bubble counter, so you will need one. I've never read of problems with the Azoo's body or solenoid. It seems to be solidly built. Azoo builds this regulator for different markets that use a different CGA fitting. The ones for the US market need a CGA-320 nut and nipple.


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks everybody,
Left C, I searched Ebay for "matheson regulator" and found several different models, some of are starting bidding at 10 dollars. Would any of these models work, or are there only a few that I could use?
Aquaticz, that regulator looks good also, and is cheap. Thanks.


----------



## sollie7 (Nov 3, 2009)

Ive heard that ones from beverage factory are good


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

PeterE said:


> Thanks everybody,
> Left C, I searched Ebay for "matheson regulator" and found several different models, some of are starting bidding at 10 dollars. Would any of these models work, or are there only a few that I could use?
> Aquaticz, that regulator looks good also, and is cheap. Thanks.


I sorry for the delayed response, Peter. I haven't been on the forum the past few days.

PM me some links to the ones that you are interested in and I will let you know.

Victor and Concoa are good brands too. In some instances, a regulator will have the name of the company that it was made for instead of the manufacturer. Some AGA, Linde and others are made by Victor and some are made by other companies.


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the information. Has anyone used Taprite-Fassco brand regulators? They are a lot cheaper than most of the other brands, but I have heard of people using them.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

jocky said:


> I would recommend buying a Milwaukee Regulator on Ebay. Mine has lasted me for over a year and a half now. No problem at all.


Tough to beat a Milwaukee on price and features. Complete unit for usually $75 to $85. You can buy on ebay or from many retailers including aquariumplants.com I've had these for over 3 years without a problem.


----------

